# Really easy and tasty bean salsa/dip



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Ingredients*:
16oz can of pinto beans
16oz can of black eyed peas
16oz can of white corn
1 can of Chic peas
1 small green pepper, chopped fine
1 cup red onion chopped fine
1 small can of jalapeño peppers, chopped fine
1 cup oil (any will work but I use either vegetable OR _light_ olive oil)
1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper

*Directions*
In a small saucepan bring oil, vinegar, suger, salt, and pepper to a boil. Once boiling, remove from heat quickly and let it cool completely. Meanwhile, drain the beans, peas corn and jalapeños. Once the mixture cools, pour the liquid over the vegetables.

Serve with Large frito scoops.

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, Ben brought this to Greg's herf today and it was friggin amazing!!! Gotta make this for the weekend.


----------

